# Male Guppy making bubble nest



## Mara 98 (Sep 10, 2016)

My male guppy is making a bubble nest. I have looked on threads and EVERYONE says it's the pump or something else. I know it's not as I am watching him make it even now and have videos. One of my females was hanging around him earlier but has since left. What would cause him to do this??


----------

